

Surprising Ways to Get a Better Night's Sleep - maheshs
http://www.good.is/post/surprising-ways-to-get-a-better-night-s-sleep

======
wccrawford
Not surprising at all. They boil down to:

Less stress.

Get more tired.

Don't take chemistry-altering substances.

Relax.

